# Youtube clips and apple



## Marcel (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe in vain, because our administrator hasn't shown up for half a year, but on apple devices (iPad, iPhone and iPod), youtube clips embedded in posts don't show and there's also no warning that there should be a youtube clip. I didn't understand Harrison's post about the KVTU, because fotr me ony the words "Well..." showed and the rest was blank. Brought me in an akward position


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2013)

As memo serves iPod,iPad or iPhone may have a problem with displaying the clips of the Youtube because these devices don't support the Flash software. Instead of this the iSwifter should be used. Also, many clips of the Youtube are blocked for mobile devices. And it might be the problem.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 13, 2013)

Wurger said:


> As memo serves iPod,iPad or iPhone may have a problem with displaying the clips of the Youtube because these devices don't support the Flash software. Instead of this the iSwifter should be used. Also, many clips of the Youtube are blocked for mobile devices. And it might be the problem.


That's the answer you usually get, but not right. Youtube clips show perfectly well on i-devices without any adjustments, even embedded in html pages. It has something to do with the way the video-tag embeds the youtube clip. It's a common problem on vBulletin boards and seems to be solved by changing the embedding code.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2013)

You might be right. The vBulletin isn't a perfect soft... and needs to be upgraded regularly.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2013)

Marcel, how about now ...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sat3m3cj-u8_


----------



## Marcel (Jul 13, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Marcel, how about now ...
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sat3m3cj-u8_




Nope. This does work, though:

[youtube]sat3m3cj-u8[/youtube]


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2013)

Here both links put both by Harry and me (the second one). The VIDEO tags were used. What is more my link was changed by either the forum system or the Youtube. And it became the same like Harry's one. Your links looks different and this is a problem I think. Also tags (youtube) used by you for the link aren't generated by the Youtube for the Windows/Vista/XP.. when choosing option the *Copy the URL address* of a clip there.

"video=youtube;sat3m3cj-u8 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sat3m3cj-u8_ /video"

"video 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sat3m3cj-u8_ /video"

BTW I haven't had any problem with playing the clip you posted above.

And here is your link...

"youtube sat3m3cj-u8 /youtube"


----------



## Marcel (Jul 14, 2013)

In the html, your code comes as a object. With my faulty method, I get an embed tag. Looks like Safari only recognizes the embed tag? I guess that the embed tag will force Safari to use the html5 version instead of the Flash version of the clip, but I'm not sure. Will experiment with this later.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a look at a few boards here for these mobile devices but haven't found any answer to the problem. However it seems that the vBulletin ver.4 and earlier don't support the iDevices. The only one is the new vBulletin5 that has the option for mobile devices included.
But I would like to ask you a question.. how did you get the link with the Youtube tags ... using your iDevice with the Apple or Android soft or a laptop with the Windows?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2013)

Marcel.. have a look at the site... is that similar you got trying to watch the clip posted by Harry?

How to Fix the YouTube Buffering Problem on the iPad | iSmashPhone


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Marcel, how about now ...
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sat3m3cj-u8_



With IE and Firefox, the video links on the forum work fine (though a little buggy with IE version 8.0.6)

I grabbed a screenshot to show you what your video link looked like on my iPad:


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2013)

I see. it is not displayed because of the video tags methinks. Just iPad doesn't support the kind of script code. 

GG, is the link with the URL address for the clip seen on the iPad? The link posted below...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sat3m3cj-u8_


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I see. it is not displayed because of the video tags methinks. Just iPad doesn't support the kind of script code.
> 
> GG, is the link with the URL address for the clip seen on the iPad? The link posted below...
> 
> ...



I think the embedded player is flash driven, which apple devices have problems with.

And yes, I checked your post with my iPad and iPhone and I'll show you the screenshots:

*iPhone*





*iPad*


----------



## Marcel (Jul 14, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I had a look at a few boards here for these mobile devices but haven't found any answer to the problem. However it seems that the vBulletin ver.4 and earlier don't support the iDevices. The only one is the new vBulletin5 that has the option for mobile devices included.
> But I would like to ask you a question.. how did you get the link with the Youtube tags ... using your iDevice with the Apple or Android soft or a laptop with the Windows?


I did that running Bodhi linux on an old computer. But that doesn't matter. The generated code is independent of the the client from which the post was made. So the code output of the forum's video tag is wrong for ipads, the youtube-tag however does it better.
I guess the youtube tag really displays a youtube-stream, while the video tag saves the video and show it with vBulletin's own flash player.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes you are right Marcel. I've thought exactly the same. The generated link depends on the client. Of course the vBulettin ver.4.1/4.2 doesn't support the youtube tags with the correct address. And it has to be addded manually contrary to the URL or VIDEO tags.

BTW THX GG. The link with the URL tags is displayed and it proves that all depends on a type of generated link.


----------

